# R.I.P Roger Taylor...my baby



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yes, roger taylor died on 11/7/10 and he was the BEST fish of any species in fact probably the best pet i have ever had and by far my favorite. Now he was a mutt veiltail, he didn't have any of that special finnage or coloring, no specific pattern such as a butterfly or cambodian just a classic basic vieltail..but he was different despite all of that...call me crazy but he was such a sweet boy, he would come right up to me to greet me when i get home... he was my baby. I was crying last night and actually ,yes, talking to him telling him over and over how much i love him...

I love you roger....please forgive me for pitting you to sleep but seeing you suffering was just to much to bear. Swim free buddy...

A poem for him:

We have had times of joy and times of sorrow,
in both of which you were there,
that gleam in your eye and that spark you sent high,
they always made me laugh and now cry,
and our fun has been cut short,
but i know that isn't all true,
because you still live on deep in my heart,
and for that i thank you.

(i just wrote that as i went along but it sort of is how i feel about him.)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry for your loss of a great friend...know that you did what was right by him......hard choices....with the right actions.......


----------



## MissMoneyPenny (Oct 30, 2010)

I feel your pain. I too had to recently put a dear fishy to sleep. He is in a wonderful place and I know you took such wonderful care of him!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss, you sound like you are a wonderful fish owner, and he must have had ahappy life =]


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, I'm sure you did what was best for him.


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

R.I.P Wonderful Roger Taylor, he was the sweetest little thing, i know from the few months he stayed at my house...

hes in a happier place, swimming in the cleanist water and eating delicious bw...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about Roger. That was a beautiful poem you wrote for him.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Roger


----------

